# my first camera, k1000



## TheHabit (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello!

I just picked up my first camera this morning off of craigslist. It is an Asahi Pentax k1000 in very good condition. It came with what resembles a sears 70-210 lens, and I found a matching Asahi Pentax flash for just $3 at the local thrift.

I got this camera because I was interested in taking a beginning photography class at my local college, and I also plan on getting a digital Pentax sometime down the road, so starting to gather lenses will be nice. Do you think that the 70-210 lens will be sufficient for a beginners class or should I seek out another lens before my class begins sometime in January? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 19, 2010)

That's a great camera...  very much like my first (Pentax Spotmatic).

Yeah...  look for a fixed focal length (FFL) lens.  I recommend the Takumar 55mm 1.8 lens with the Super Multi-Coating (SMC).

You should be able to find Takumar lenses pretty cheap on eBay.  

Does your camera have screw mount or bayonet mount lenses?

-Pete


----------



## TheHabit (Nov 19, 2010)

Bayonet mount I believe, line up the orange dot with the orange dot and twist fashion?

You were correct as well about ebay, found a SMC Pentax-M 50mm f/2.0 for a fair price, that should be fine for now I imagine!


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 20, 2010)

You are going to fall in love with that camera. It takes great pics and is very reliable. I have had several plus older Spotmatics still sittting in my closet. 

My kids used em for thier first photo classes as well. Schools love these too because they are basic no frills cameras so easy to use.


----------



## John Mc (Nov 20, 2010)

I've started on film cameras a few months back,i'd suggest maybe a 28mm-70mm zoom lens,or a 50mm.

In regards to going digital, a pentax dslr isnt what i would suggest,maybe go for a canon or a nikon.these are the two leading brands and offer the best product range,for 3rd party equipment.lens,flash ect.Plus manual focus lenses are cheap as dirt these days. especially Pentax mount,ive got a P30T,and i love it,and the lens are cheap,spent about £50 in total for a 28-80mm and a 50mm 1.8.


----------



## sgtrutters (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, the K1000s are bayonet mount.

If you're planning to go with the Pentax DSLR, I'd recommend spending a little more on a 50mm lens. I'd check for a A series lens which is manual focus and will give you auto-exposure on the DSLR when you upgrade.

Or if you don't care about auto exposure on down the road, I'd recommend grabbing the Pentax SMC M 50mm 1.7, it's a wonderful lens and can be picked up for not too much cash.


----------



## Stratman (Nov 21, 2010)

Any Pentax K mount 50mm will be a good start. You can pick up the SMC-M 50mm F2 for peanuts, the F1.7 will be more expensive, but, it is a better ( and a half stop faster ) lens. There are also loads of third party K mount lenses on ebay. The "A" version will be easier to use when you get into a digital Pentax later.


----------



## flatflip (Nov 22, 2010)

Congrats on a great camera purchase. I had that camera and lens once and wish I still had it. I also had a 50mm lens. I liked the 50mm so well that I recently bought it's counterpart for my Nikon DSLR.


----------



## TheHabit (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for all of the feedback everyone!

I've been having a grand time with this camera for the past few days. The mechanical operation seems flawless so far.

I haven't received the 50mm lens yet, but the 70-210 is very pleasing to use, as the zoom function feels smooth and well crafted, but it also feels like you need to be extra gentle with the telescoping action. The cameras hefty weight becomes noticeable after carrying it for a long time, but is easily solved with a strap. 

There this newfound "carefulness" I have when it comes to taking a shot. Before I got through my first roll of film I realized that, you must take your time with each and every shot (assuming you have time to do so) otherwise you will be throwing precious exposures down the drain. Which is pretty obvious, but this practice will be beneficial to DSLR work, since I won't do the typical spray-n-pray tactic.

All that is left to do is to get this film developed.


----------



## J.Kendall (Nov 23, 2010)

Thats the camera that I'm still using. Absolute blast.

Are you planning on developing your own film/prints?


----------



## TheHabit (Nov 23, 2010)

I would really like to develop my own film/prints after I get through the class next spring, but I don't have a room that I could convert into a full-time dark room at the current house I am living in. Developing my own film is especially appealing because I like to shoot in black and white, but it is going to be a pain sending it to 3rd party developers.


----------



## magkelly (Nov 25, 2010)

Pentax cameras are some of the best in the world IMHO. Ergonomics is just excellent. The backwards lens compatibility is awesome. You can use PK lenses like the ones on your K1000 later with a Pentax DSLR or you can use the older M42's with an adapter. There's some really good glass to be had either way. It's a win-win scenario your using a K1000 for now and a K-DSLR later if you want. 

I'm personally in love with my SPII and my Pentax *ist. I do like my Yashica FRI too, but my 2 Pentax cameras are my babies and I always end up using those the most.

Most people who nay say Pentax haven't really used a Pentax. Up to you where you go from here, but I think you made an excellent choice myself.


----------



## Turbo (Nov 26, 2010)

I still love my K1000, even though I shoot Nikon.  Built like a tank, doesn't need batteries (just for the meter), nice and basic...plus if someone tries mugging you, it could be used to beat them to death and it'd keep working.


----------



## TheHabit (Dec 5, 2010)

Here are some of the shots from my first two rolls of kodak 400, haven't posted in a few days because I have been busy with school, and I finally had a chance to scan these.





lens: smc-m 50mm f2




lens: same as previous




lens: qtII 70-210 macro f4.0-5.6




lens : same as previous




lens: smc super takumar 55mm f1.8




lens: same as previous


I decided I was not too fond of the 50mm f2 so I have since sold it on ebay :er:. Also, I am not too sure of the 70-210. I do really like the takumar however, and so far the camera itself has been just great!


----------



## flatflip (Dec 5, 2010)

Great pics. I was inspired by your K1000 so I went to ebay and got myself another one (it's been 20 yrs). Shot one roll of film and I'll take it in to Walgreens tomorrow (fingers crossed).


----------



## TheHabit (Dec 19, 2010)

I got around to getting a real photo of the alleged camera on the first post finally...

 I picked up one of those soft-touch release, super comfortable . In case you were wanting one you can find them on amazon, link below.

Amazon.com: Adorama Soft Touch Shutter Release Adapter: Camera & Photo


----------



## courtneywalsh (Dec 20, 2010)

I think it was the K1000 and a great time to shoot with. I do not think there is a more standard camera mode. K-mount are also much more frequent, as mentioned above. My K1000 is still working and I've had a decade now.


----------



## harrywills (Dec 29, 2010)

Aeo the camera is awesome.I like the camera and all the photos uploaded here.The camera K1000 looks extremely superb and stunning.It looks so stylish ,the resolution and the result is just marvellous.That all the photo are awesome.


----------



## Vautrin (Jan 1, 2011)

Pick up three lenses:

28mm
50mm
135mm

You should be able to find all three cheaply...  I bought all 3 + my K1000 for about $150 USD

Because they're prime lenses you'll get high quality, and you're covering almost all ranges you'll need (wide, normal, zoom) for landscapes to portraits (although you may need to do a little walking to "zoom" your lenses)


----------

